# How many times a day do you feed your dog?



## poochie2

I have a 9 pound maltese who is 1 years old. I feed her 1/4 cup in the morning and a 1/4 cup in the evening. I add bits of veggies to the meals. Does anyone give their dog treats after the dinner meal??


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

Bonnie is fed 3 times a day, only because I'm gone for at least 10 hours a day, so her sitter comes in and gives her a little 'lunch' (she gets two meals per day on the weekend, when I can feed her closer to every 8 hours). She does get 2 treats as her snack on the bed before sleep.


----------



## jmm

Twice daily...treats for training or grooming (though we often use a meal for training treats)


----------



## MandyMc65

QUOTE (JMM @ Feb 16 2010, 07:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886745


> Twice daily...treats for training or grooming (though we often use a meal for training treats)[/B]


Ditto


----------



## coco

We free fed our dogs. They get treats two or 3 times a day.


----------



## Orla

twice a day - 9am and 7pm


----------



## bellasmummy

Hmm it depends to be honest. They all get fed their tray of food in the morning and they have dry biscuits down all day. If they havent eaten well in the morning i try againin the later afternoon or in the evening. They also get a few wee bits of ham and bella gets her ham at night so as she will take her tablets


----------



## cleooscar

I give each a treat in the morning when I leave for work. They get their 1 tbs yogurt treat in the afternoon and another treat in the evening for grooming. Veggies and fruits occasionally.


----------



## wolfieinthehouse

Wolfie is three.

I feed him once a day and give him dog cookies at other times as needed (he did something clever or looks bored with other activities)


----------



## almitra

Pepper eats twice daily---one fourth cup morning and the same again in the evening.


----------



## poochieheaven

I free feed. Duke isn't a big eater so to keep the weight on I need food available all the time. 

As far as treats, he gets them throughout the day.


----------



## LJSquishy

I used to free-feed both London & Preston, but within the last 6 months or so I started feeding 2 meals per day (morning & evening). They each get 1/4 cup at each meal, but usually don't finish their food at either meal unless they are extremely active one day. I have wanted to feed them once per day (supposedly it's best for their digestion), but I'm too afraid they will get hypoglycemia or something due to their small size.


----------

